# Dancing betta



## benny (Mar 13, 2005)

Manage to get a shot of this very aggressive little fella.










Hope you like it.

Cheers,


----------



## William's (Aug 23, 2004)

a perfect picture of a crowntail.
What's happening here?? so many nice betta's ,makes me thinking 'bout
getting a new pair again









greetz

William


----------



## piranhaqueen (Nov 18, 2004)

wow, that is a nice shot you took!


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

looks like a dragon. Very nice


----------



## Umbilical Syllables (Dec 16, 2004)

Holy Crap. Amazing shot man.


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

damn very nice shot and the fish look,s great and in good health !!


----------



## benny (Mar 13, 2005)

Thanks guys for the kind words. I've also taken an interest in these fellas recently. Currently I have 14 of them. If you guys don't get sick of looking at them, I'll post more later.

Cheers,


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Keep em coming benny


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

holy cow man


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

More pics please.

I would seriously consider submitting that to POTM


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

POTM SUBMISSION, POTM SUBMISSION

im positive that you would win


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Def post more...


----------



## benny (Mar 13, 2005)

Ok. Here's another, but with a different background...










Cheers,


----------



## benny (Mar 13, 2005)

And here's another, hot off the press..










I just love the metallic blue.

Cheers,


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

very nice crown tail

but your 'imbellis' is not an imbellis, its a plakat, or short finned betta splendens


----------



## benny (Mar 13, 2005)

And here's more...




























That's pretty much the lot at the moment. The rest are just different pictures of the same fishes.

Cheers,


----------



## benny (Mar 13, 2005)

Tinkerbelle said:


> very nice crown tail
> 
> but your 'imbellis' is not an imbellis, its a plakat, or short finned betta splendens
> 
> ...


That's good to know.

So what is the differentiating charateristic between a short finned _Betta splendens_ and a _Betta imbellis_?

Cheers,


----------



## William's (Aug 23, 2004)

benny said:


> Tinkerbelle said:
> 
> 
> > very nice crown tail
> ...


I think you need to have reflecting scales ,like on twitcho's fish
correct me if I am wrong..

greetz


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

b. imbellis is a 'wild variety' whereas the b. splendens we most commonly know has been bred for specific traits (for example, crowntail, half moon varieties, with the plakat being the closest to the wild variety b. splendens there is)

the best way to differentiate a short finned b. splendens from an imbellis is the gills themselves (not the operculum).

imbellis show a distinct two bar green iridescence on the gills, they also tend to be red/green/brown variations in body color... not that rather brilliant steel blue like your handsome little guy is. additionally, they are often more slender bodied. plakats tend to have a distinct body shortening (which i find rather cute!).

here is an example picture of an imbellis that i've used before...










i hope twitch doesn't mind, but i'm borrowing his picture of HIS male, who i believe may be 1/2 or 1/4 imbellis... because of the body type and coppor coloring which was brought into the splendens line by crossing imbellis that showed that specific trait carefully with i believe overly irridescent (blue gene) melanos.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Very Impressive Shots as Usual Benny. some Awesome Looking Betta's


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Don't mind at all, I think I might have contributed to the naming confusion by thinking his red short finned betta is an imbellis, which I thought based on the gill plate.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

screw the scientific crap, those pics are awesome!


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

WOW..Awesome


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)

hot damn


----------



## benny (Mar 13, 2005)

Just taken last night...










Cheers,


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

damn those bettas are kickass. serious pics dude.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

benny said:


> Just taken last night...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Those are friggin amazing!!!!! Some of the best looking fish I have seen! POTM for sure!!!


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

you guys aint lieing man, these shots could easily win some compitions here


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

like, are you f'n kidding me???


----------



## werdna (Mar 15, 2005)

all i can say is WOW


----------



## Blitz023 (Feb 19, 2004)

now i want one....


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)




----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

That first shot is killer


----------



## cErx2Oo3 (Sep 13, 2004)

all pictures are nice .. .


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

damn i never seen betas like that before nice pics


----------

